# Any Seiko Monsters for sale?



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

*Any Seiko Monsters for sale?*


View Advert


Finding it hard to live without a monster, other than the wife of course.

Orange on metal if possible please, but black fine.

Cheers

Trev




*Advertiser*

Faze



*Date*

04/07/17



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

